# Service und Support > Testforum >  Ein Fall - ein thread

## Hvielemi

Ich leg dieses Zitat mal hier ab, um es bei Gelegenheit zu nutzen.




> Hallo ...
> 
> ... Natürlich darfst du Fragen an alle stellen, aber wenn es um Dich geht, 
> solltest Du dafür einen neuen thread beginnen. 
> Den thread eines Anderen zu benutzen, um zu seinem eigenen Fall 
> Antworten einzuholen, ist unhöflich dem "Besitzer" des threads gegenüber. 
> Wie Uwe schon schrieb, wird die Sache unübersichtlich, wenn in einem 
> thread Antworten auf unterschiedliche Fälle durcheinander gehen. 
> Die Regel sollte sein *ein Fall  ein thread*. 
> Dass diese Regel nicht immer eingehalten wird, ist bedauerlich.


Danke Ralf
Konrad

----------


## Michi1

Entschuldige, gerade hab ich das gemacht was du gerade angemahnt hast.

----------


## Hartmut S

ach michi, nicht so sehr schlimm.
manchmal geht es gar nicht anders.
(mecker vom meistro vorprogrammiert)

nun bist du nicht mehr der einzige.
bernhard (so heisst er, lieber konrad  :L&auml;cheln: )  hat ja auch nicht mehr geantwortet.
https://forum.prostatakrebs-bps.de/s...7263#post97263

Wenn bei mir einer, über ein anderes thema im tread schreibt, finde ich es gar nicht so schlecht. solange ich keine spezielle frage eingestellt habe.

gruss
hartmut

----------


## Hvielemi

Ja, Hartmut,
ich antworte auch immer artig auf 'fremde' Themen in meinem Thread.
Und der 'Meistro' hat nicht gemeckert, sondern das Thema der Frage
von Michi zurechtgebogen und geantwortet, dass auch Bernhard was 
davon hätte, wenn er es den lesen würde.
Wenn dann aber eine ganze Seite zugemüllt wird, ist das zuviel.
Das findet hinterher ohnehin niemand mehr.

Deswegen nach Möglichkeit:  
*Ein Fall - ein Thread!*

Konrad

----------


## Hartmut S

> Zitat von *RalfDm*
> _
> Hallo ...
> 
> ... Natürlich darfst du Fragen an alle stellen, aber wenn es um Dich geht, 
> solltest Du dafür einen neuen thread beginnen. 
> Den thread eines Anderen zu benutzen, um zu seinem eigenen Fall 
> Antworten einzuholen, ist unhöflich dem "Besitzer" des threads gegenüber. 
> Wie Uwe schon schrieb, wird die Sache unübersichtlich, wenn in einem 
> ...


ok, lieber meistro!

Hier gibt es eine Forelle für Dich.
Die in der Mitte ist besonders lecker.  :L&auml;cheln:

----------

